# Wyndham purchases Shell + access to some Disney



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

Just stayed at the Worldmark in Anaheim and was told Wyndham now owns Shell timeshares and we can now stay at Disney in Hawaii and Disney Grand Californian for less then we can stay at Worldmark Anaaheim.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> Just stayed at the Worldmark in Anaheim and was told Wyndham now owns Shell timeshares and we can now stay at Disney in Hawaii and Disney Grand Californian for less then we can stay at Worldmark Anaaheim.


What you posted makes zero sense to me.  Shell doesn't have anything to do with Disney, except they have Peacock Suites just a short distance from Disney. 

Let me guess.  You went to a timeshare presentation for WorldMark?:rofl:


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Two seperate things*

Wyndham has purchased Shell timeshares.

We will now have access to Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii.

Was told this just happen by Worldmark employees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> Wyndham has purchased Shell timeshares.
> 
> We will now have access to Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii.
> 
> Was told this just happen by Worldmark employees.


Disney is giving more inventory to RCI?  Still makes no sense.  Is Disney going back to II? 

Talking to Worldmark employees, especially sales staff, is probably not going to net you a lot of true info.  Still laughing, as Disney inventory is scarce on RCI, and especially of late.  Maybe Disney is going back to II, but I doubt Worldmark knows more.  I would love to see the switch back, especially as a Disney owner.  Shell has II as its exchange company.  Shell is supposed to just be managed by Wyndham and not taken over by them.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Wyndham can use points to stay at Shell and Disney*

Was told Wyndham can use to points to stay at Shell locations and Disney.

I assume that Wyndham will control a few rooms in the Disney locations. It was my understanding that Wyndham purchased Shell and we would have access to all locations. If wyndham purchased Shell I doubt it will stay in II.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

For now RCI has Disney and yes Disney is in the RCI directory but if you think that guarantees you an exchange, you will be disappointed.

And yes Shell is now managed by Wyndham but no word yes on how inventory trades via WM WYN both or none.

It is the slight grain of true that gets stretched to is breaking point by sales.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Wyndham can use points to stay at Shell and Disney*

Was told Wyndham can use to points to stay at Shell locations and Disney.

I assume that Wyndham will control a few rooms in the Disney locations. It was my understanding that Wyndham purchased Shell and we would have access to all locations. If wyndham purchased Shell I doubt it will stay in II.

http://www.ilikaiowners.com/2012/09/16/shell-vacations-timeshare-got-acquired-by-wyndham/

link confirming purchase. I assume other information I was given is also accurate.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Worldmark still exchanges with II, so why would Shell switch after just one year with II?  

Who knows what will happen with Shell and Wyndham, but since Shell sent a letter to owners saying all will remain as it is, except Wyndham would be the management company, then I assume they aren't lying.  I hate to assume anything.  

It's a corporate letter.  If Wyndham owners get access to Shell inventory, it will be a sad day for Shell owners.  Wyndham owners suck inventory dry, and I know because I am one of them.

You won't be getting better access to Disney.  Disney inventory in Disneyland is very limited, even to Disney owners.  There are people who own VGC points and cannot get their weekend trips.  I talked to some VGC owners while we were there last time, who were not happy about inventory going to other Disney owners at 7 months.  

You can rent Aulani studios from RCI for about what you would pay a DVC owner.  No bargains there.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 29, 2012)

September 29 said:


> and was told Wyndham now owns Shell timeshares and we can now stay at Disney in Hawaii and Disney
> Grand Californian for less then we can stay at Worldmark Anaheim


 
Theoretically you could exchange into Disney Grand California for 10,000 WM points (or even 4,000 if it showed up 45 days before check in) as opposed to 16,000 for Worldmark Anaheim, Providing the Disney Grand California was deposited in RCI . Possible, not at all probable

Shell left RCI on 1/01/2012 for II so the purchase of Shell by Wyndham Corp does nothing for access to the DVC Inventory.
The availability of any *UNSOLD* Shell Properties to either Wyndham Vacation Ownership or WorldMark Points or Credits Owners is unknown at this time.
IF YOU REPEAT SOMETHING OFTEN ENOUGH IT DOESN'T MAKE IT TRUE


			
				patreiche said:
			
		

> September 29, 2012 07:01 AM and was told Wyndham now owns Shell timeshares and we can now stay at Disney
> September 29, 2012 06:49 AM Wyndham has purchased Shell timeshares. We will now have access to Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii
> September 29, 2012 06:58 AM Was told Wyndham can use to points to stay at Shell locations and Disney.
> September 29, 2012 07:01 AM Was told Wyndham can use to points to stay at Shell locations and Disney.


Shell has nothing to do with DVC, they do not trade in the same exchange system. 

Wyndham has purchased Shell, there are plenty of examples where the existing owners do not convert to Wyndham after Wyndham purchases the management contracts and attempts to upsell the existing owners.

Shell points and weeks owners will continue to own and have use of what they originally purchased, regardless of the Wyndham Purchase. Wyndham will most likely combine any unsold points into a Wyndham Product, as opposed to continuing marketing of Shell and attempt to sell the associated points to new marks as well as existing Shell Owners in a "conversion product"

All of this Said, nothing about the Shell Purchase gives Worldmark or Wyndham Owners anymore access to the Disney Vacation Properties than they had prior to the acquisition, through RCI and existing Shell owners have no access to DVC by virtue of Shell leaving RCI 12/31/11


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Disney through wyndham points not RCI*

I was told we would be able to use our Wyndham points not trade for Disney not go through RCI. I was told Shell was purchased by Wyndham which I have confirmed. Big difference of managing versus purchasing! 

I am sorry the information I was given does not track with your way of thinking.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

What you heard from Wyndham employees cannot be believed.  You have to doubt what you heard from people who clearly haven't a clue.

We all know Shell is now going to be Wyndham owned and managed.  We have been discussing it on TUG in various threads.  

It is still yet to be seen what that will mean for Shell and Wyndham owners.  I cannot get any answers from Shell or Wyndham corporate offices.  The fact is, no one knows anything, especially Wyndham employees/ salespeople, who are trying to up-sell you.

BTW, I own Wyn, not Worldmark, and I know I have very rare inventory access through Wyn to Worldmark.  You may see some limited access to Shell, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> I am sorry the information I was given does not track with your way of thinking.


You assume that what a sales person told you was the whole truth.  It is seldom so.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> Was told Wyndham can use to points to stay at Shell locations and Disney.
> 
> I assume that Wyndham will control a few rooms in the Disney locations. It was my understanding that Wyndham purchased Shell and we would have access to all locations. If wyndham purchased Shell I doubt it will stay in II.
> 
> ...



Your assumptions are what are incorrect.

Wyndham control rooms at Disney.  over a dead mouses body.!! Disney will not ever give Wyndham rooms.  That is crazy.

Wyndham have access to all of Shell's inventory, like we have access to Worldmark's inventory, right. Wyndham owners are not happy with access to Worldmark's inventory and vice versa.  

What is fact. ....
Wyndham is going to Manage shell.  That is all we know.  
Via RCI we have access to book Disney.  NO special Wyndham room access.  Get in line with all other non-DVC owners vying for that inventory.

What is unknown....
She'll inventory and where it fits.  New shell system or current one, stand alone.  Merge with WM, merge with Wyndham, Split into both systems.  I have NO idea.  

I will hazard to guess that the sales folks you talked to in WM don't know either.  All they know is the 2 facts above.  They are spinning and stretching into something else.  Just because 1 fact is true does NOT make it all true.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess you missed the standard line around here....

How do you know if your TS salesperson was lying?

Answer, Their lips were moving.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyndham bought the Shell System which is the Management Company and the Rights to Sell Unsold Inventory and collect fees for managing the resorts and and reservation systems.

Nothing about the Wyndham Purchase of the Shell Points System increases or decreases the existing owners rights.

Even if Shell reverts to II RCI that does not increase the number of DVC units in RCI


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> The shell Points and Weeks Owners "Own" Shell
> 
> Wyndham bought the Shell System which is the Management Company and the Rights to Sell Unsold Inventory
> 
> Nothing about the Wyndham Purchase of the Shell Points System increases or decreases the existing owners rights.



I hope you are correct about all of what you said.  I am a very concerned Shell West owner.  I bought for access to Napa, Peacock Suites, and San Francisco.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Disney is giving access to Wyndham*

This was not part of a sales presentation. I was told details are not final. 
They assumed Wyndham would have access to all Shell properties (assuming unsold inventory or traded inventory) like what happened when Worldmark and Wyndham combined. Pretty sure Wyndham will get access to at least some of Shell properties.

Totally separate deal Wyndham will be able to use points to stay at Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii without using RCI.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> This was not part of a sales presentation. I was told details are not final.
> They assumed Wyndham would have access to all Shell properties (assuming unsold inventory or traded inventory) like what happened when Worldmark and Wyndham combined. Pretty sure Wyndham will get access to at least some of Shell properties.
> 
> Totally separate deal Wyndham will be able to use points to stay at Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii without using RCI.




WM and Wyndham are not really combined.  There are some minimal inventory swaps but not merged at all. No full access to all inventory at all resorts. 

 It is frustrating as inventory is not available 10 months out.  At this point there is no inventory 3 months out at most of the WM properties in Wyndham.  It will be loaded when the think all the WM owners have taken there picks.  WM owners waiting on Wyndham inventory are also in the same situation.

I still do not believe the Disney deal you are describing.  I will only believe it when I see it.  It makes no sense and goes completely against Disney's control freakish nature.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Apparently Wyndham has made some crazy deal with Disney that allows Wyndham owners to use Disney properties.  I guess we should all go out and buy Wyndham/ Worldmark, if we don't already own it, instead of buying Disney points to get Disney inventory.  Sounds so much less expensive. 

We were told the pirate pool at Bonnet Creek was designed by Disney imagine-"ears" by a Wyndham salesperson.  I called her on the lie right there, but she stuck with it.  Our daughter gave me one of her sideways glances letting me know she believed it was a lie too, but leave it alone.  I know Disney has better things to do than design a pool for Wyndham's resorts.  

Fact is, Disney is great as it is and doesn't need to share inventory with Wyndham.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> They assumed Wyndham would have access to all Shell properties (assuming unsold inventory or traded inventory) like what happened when Worldmark and Wyndham combined.


 
The one thing that WM and WVO members can agree upon is the access to each other inventories is a joke, and the only reason it exists is to be able to put more dots on the map in the sales room.

Wyndham (Cendant) bought Trendwest and Fairfield Vacation Ownership and eventually added Wyndham to the names, they are seperate coprporations and run seperately, they do have a limited exchange of a few units at specific properties



patreiche said:


> Totally separate deal Wyndham will be able to use points to stay at Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii without using RCI.


 
:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl::hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl:​


----------



## CO skier (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> This was not part of a sales presentation.



... then it must have been an "owner update."


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> Totally separate deal Wyndham will be able to use points to stay at Disney Grand Californian and Disney Hawaii without using RCI.


If this happens, I will eat my mouse ears.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*No not an owner upate either*

I am a seasoned timeshare owner. Just relaying what I was told. I was told Worldmark could stay in a two bedroom in Disney Hawaii for 10000 points. 

I had absolutely no problem trading in to a two bedroom Worldmark at Anaheim with Wyndham points at 10 months out. This is the only Worldmark trade I have made but I did not have any difficulty.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> I am a seasoned timeshare owner. Just relaying what I was told. I was told Worldmark could stay in a two bedroom in Disney Hawaii for 10000 points.
> 
> I had absolutely no problem trading in to a two bedroom Worldmark at Anaheim with Wyndham points at 10 months out. This is the only Worldmark trade I have made but I did not have any difficulty.



10,000 points would get a worldmark owner a 2 bedroom Disney Hawaii through RCI right now, except Disney hasn't deposited anything from Alunia in RCI for exchange and when they start I would expect to see studios.


----------



## markb53 (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> I am a seasoned timeshare owner. Just relaying what I was told. I was told Worldmark could stay in a two bedroom in Disney Hawaii for 10000 points.
> 
> I had absolutely no problem trading in to a two bedroom Worldmark at Anaheim with Wyndham points at 10 months out. This is the only Worldmark trade I have made but I did not have any difficulty.



I just check worldmark Anaheim on the Wyndham site and besides the fact that it is a pretty high point cost, I see no availability in the next 10 months


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

Wyndham points do not equal Worldmark points. So 10,000 WM points would get you a 2 br.  But they would have to be available first.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> I was told we would be able to use our Wyndham points not trade for Disney not go through RCI. I was told Shell was purchased by Wyndham which I have confirmed. Big difference of managing versus purchasing!
> 
> I am sorry the information I was given does not track with your way of thinking.



It is NOT OUR WAY OF THINKING THAT IS OFF!

A sales person is a commission paid independant contractor - that is WHAT a real estate person works as if they are NOT a salaried management employer or owner of the company. The sales staff MOST LIKELY does NOT own any of the timeshare systems or have ever owned a timeshare product, as Wyndham persons can RENT unbooked inventory for $45-50 per night. Which they do, while they are HOMELESS - not for vacations. I know, because I have also rented to the transiant (polite term for homeless) Wyndham sales persons. They work off a script and try to "play" on angles of the human condition - greed, lust, freebies, under the table deals, buddies, being a fake friend. No, there is no winnng lottery ticket found on the floor for you by your salesperson - who is stripped searched for paper notes before the sales staff can go home for the day. 

I have had the sales staff tell me that they own 2 Million or was it 20 Million Wyndham points brought fullprice; And they go on great vacations & cruises & discounted airline tickets ALL using their Wyndham points. Yet, they work 6 days a week at a little table every week running their mouth to people on vacation from 7AM to after 5PM. If I had brought 2 Million developer priced points for $240,000 - why would I be living in a $700 a month walkup 1bdr apartment with a roommate and paying over $1,000 a month in MFs to Wyndham? And the top producer for the Southeast Florida area made around $200K 4 years ago in commissions (Palm Aire saleswoman, Spanish speaker).  And sales have been rumor to be down every year since. And wouldn't there be a line of real estate professionals in this bad job market just lined up to get a seat at those small tables?

The old term is FlimFlam artist. Every job has that type of person until they are let go unless they married the boss's kid. 

*And again, Wyndham COULD NOT purchase something that Shell does NOT own.* The timeshared deeded owners own the resorts common areas and their weeks/intervals; Shell has management contracts for those resorts, some unsold inventory at some of those resorts, a computer system, and a lot of employees. The more money that Wyndham spent to buy these "paper" contracts, the more and inventive ways Wyndham will have to drain resources (dollars) out of the Shell owners to pay for their purcahse and get ROI for the Wyndham stockholders.

Just my humble opinion,

So believe what you want.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Wyndahm staying at Woldmark*

I guess I was just lucky.  My first try was a success.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 29, 2012)

No one has said you cannot book Worldmark with Wyndham through RCI, there may have been some confusion with the point values and immediate availability, since the two currencies trade at different values, Like Pesos and Dollars.

Actually there have been reports of Worldmark Owners trading into WorldMark Anaheim through RCI and saving from 6,000 (37.5%) to 12,000 (75%) points on a two bedroom week

The sales rumor of any exchange possibilities with DVC with or without the acquisition of the Shell Points is pure "by-products of beef cattle"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> I guess I was just lucky.  My first try was a success.



Oh it is possible, some resorts have better inventory than others.  And some times of the year are better than others.   But I think you are making an assumption based on 1 booking.  And you are therefore concluding that all must be the same. 

I think indeed you are lucky.  Try booking anytime next year at WM West Yellowstone or even Anahiem.  Some resorts get a little bit of inventory but some get scant few and late in loading, certainly NOT at the 10 month mark that all other wyndham resorts are available. 

I get as a perk 13 month availability as associate resorts, which WM Yellowstone is.  But it is a joke, inventory is never even loaded until May or June of that year.  So it is more 3 or 4 months lead time, at best. If I want to go in the fall there is some inventory at these harder to get places, but not much.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 29, 2012)

Has anyone noticed we have not heard much of anything from RR recently?  Has he taken ill and this is his replacement?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

Less said the better ... on this topic.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

> I get as a perk 13 month availability as associate resorts,


Yes, that is a joke.  I was just trying to see some availability in Hawaii at anything over ten months and nothing there at all.  We are Plat and are supposed to see Wyndham's in our home group at 13 months.  What a laugh. 

I don't think many Wyndham/ Worldmark owners will care about much of anything Shell has, except maybe the San Francisco.  Shell's resorts around the country are not all that special.  I have been to many, and Wyndham's San Antonio resorts are nicer, for example.  

We are staying at Peacock Suites at the end of October.  I will be able to see if it's improved over our 2006 exchange.  I wasn't impressed back then.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Oh it is possible, some resorts have better inventory than others.  And some times of the year are better than others.   But I think you are making an assumption based on 1 booking.  And you are therefore concluding that all must be the same.
> 
> I think indeed you are lucky.  Try booking anytime next year at WM West Yellowstone or even Anahiem.  Some resorts get a little bit of inventory but some get scant few and late in loading, certainly NOT at the 10 month mark that all other wyndham resorts are available.
> 
> I get as a perk 13 month availability as associate resorts, which WM Yellowstone is.  But it is a joke, inventory is never even loaded until May or June of that year.  So it is more 3 or 4 months lead time, at best. If I want to go in the fall there is some inventory at these harder to get places, but not much.



We got Anaheim quite easily - and a school vacation period - a few years ago. Just used points & that was that about 8 months out as I recall.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just saying the same...new alter ego?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

And on TUG all responses have to be 10 letters long.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*New trades*

Well I hope the information is accurate because I am tired of the same old trades. Looking forward to getting to go some place new. We use to get new places every year. Now all we get are more places at same spots. I certainly hope we get to trade to Disney and Shell.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Disney open up inventroy to Wyndham*

I was told that Disney was opening up inventory to Wyndham. I certainly hope it is true. I imagine if they are it will be an attempt to sell us another timeshare.
I would imagine in this economy Disney Hawaii is not selling well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

Disney is the one who deposits inventory into RCI --- Wyndham has no control over that. Yes, Cendant owns both RCI and Wyndham, but until you realize how Disney executives KNOW how they control the universe, believe what you hope for. Remember, the names of their first 2 theme parks are DISNEYLAND and DISNEY WORLD.

I have traded into Disney 5 times while they have been in RCI. Twice in a studio and the rest of the time, 1 bdrs - 4 times in AKV with savanna views.
What, that has been 2.5 years Disney has been in RCI?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

patreiche said:


> ....I would imagine in this economy Disney Hawaii is not selling well.



Disney is a points system - those Orlando points work in Hawaii, Japan's TS Disney points work in Hawaii as do all their other timeshare. And remember, Disney will rent to anyone who has CASH or a major credit card.  And I have talked to plenty of Disney DVC owners, who would NEVER use their points or go to a timeshare that was NOT branded as "Disney". Disney has even built cruise ships and fills them with very limited discounts (I do believe).

All in this "economy" as that is NOT the Disney economy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

> I would imagine in this economy Disney Hawaii is not selling well.


It's Disney, and I heard it's fabulous.  I think there were some deeding errors made when they first started selling, and they had to re-sell to the same people all over again.  

Timeshares are not selling well, generally, and thus the same old lies, but Disney doesn't have to lie to get buyers.  I am imagining this lie from a Disney salesman: 

"We are giving access to you for Wyndham resorts all over the world, and in return, Disney will give special access to Wyndham owners.  It's a new idea to get you to different resorts without an exchange company cost."    :rofl: 

You stayed at Worldmark's Anaheim or Dolphin's Cove?  Did the person at the check-in counter tell you this, or perhaps the housekeeper or the bellhop?  Who else is at a resort besides those guys, and the sales staff?:ignore:


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> Has anyone noticed


I confess I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 29, 2012)

*Gestation Of Wyndham*



vacationhopeful said:


> Disney is the one who deposits inventory into RCI --- Wyndham has no control over that. Yes, Cendant owns both RCI and Wyndham, but until you realize how Disney executives KNOW how they control the universe, believe what you hope for. Remember, the names of their first 2 theme parks are DISNEYLAND and DISNEY WORLD.
> 
> 
> The True History of Cendant, Fairfield and Wyndham
> ...


----------



## RX8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Interesting post

Why does there appear to be only one person in the world who was given this exclusive and wonderous information?  

There will be a lot of people who will be coming back to this thread to apologize if it turns out to be true.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

RX8 said:


> Interesting post
> 
> Why does there appear to be only one person in the world who was given this exclusive and wonderous information?
> 
> There will be a lot of people who will be coming back to this thread to apologize if it turns out to be true.



As bnoble said, I would do the same.  I would eat my Mickey Mouse ears, if Disney was going into some strange relationship with Wyndham.  Not going to happen.  

Yes, I am sure the pirate pool at Bonnet Creek was designed by Disney's imagine-ears, too.  Because a saleswoman told me, I believe it.  :rofl:


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 29, 2012)

Plus, I would ask, where is your proof? Where did you get your information? I don't consider anything true without sources.

TS


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 29, 2012)

Paco,
Lots of typing.  I hope you have that history saved somewhere and you were able to copy and paste.  I haven't been reminded of it in a long while.  It personally took me a long time to stop using the name Fairfield.  I don't remember all the nitty gritty details, but I think you summed up the history pretty well.

Disney allowing Wyndham owners to exchange directly into DVC.  :rofl: That will definately make the top ten list of lies Wyndham sales people tell.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 29, 2012)

Lisa:

I do not claim to be author. 

I picked up a couple years ago off of either wyndsham.com  or mywyndhamlawsuit.com web sites.

I do not know who wrote/compiled it but based on info available and other postings  appears very credible.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Rick just reminded me of one Wyndham "owner update" we attended, where the lady actually said something like this: "Disney resorts are the lowest of the low in the timeshare world.  Do you know they only have paper plates and plastic forks and spoons in those units?  This pretty much forces you to eat Disney food your entire week."  

We had just stayed at Old Key West our third or fourth time the week before.  Rick enjoyed telling her all about our terrible stay there.  

It was terrible, too.  We had to take the boat to Disney's Marketplace, and we had to walk about 300 feet to get to our unit from the bus.  And the washer and dryer were just so big, we could barely fill a load with our Mickey shirts.


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> "Disney resorts are the lowest of the low in the timeshare world.  Do you know they only have paper plates and plastic forks and spoons in those units?"


The papergoods only was actually true for a while in the studios.  I don't know if it has changed.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

JimMIA said:


> The papergoods only was actually true for a while in the studios.  I don't know if it has changed.



Not changed since Aug 2011.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 29, 2012)

During our recent July 2012 BLT studio stay, it was paper goods only and plastic forks, spoons and knives.  We had bottles of water and we don't drink coffee, so I didn't notice the drinking mug/glass situation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> During our recent July 2012 BLT studio stay, it was paper goods only and plastic forks, spoons and knives.  We had bottles of water and we don't drink coffee, so I didn't notice the drinking mug/glass situation.



Paper coffee cups - I brought a Disney mug my first studio timeshare stay.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 29, 2012)

*Here is voice #2*



RX8 said:


> Interesting post
> 
> Why does there appear to be only one person in the world who was given this exclusive and wonderous information?


FWIW, we stayed last night at Worldmark Anaheim and heard similar lines from the Parking Pass desk.  She did her best to lure us into an Owner's Update using the hook, "Wyndham just bought Shell. You _need_ to learn how your points will be used to book these new locations."  As I had already read a  the news yet fit for print through discussions here, I turned her down.

The Parking desk chick was a major pain.  While later waiting for an elevator, someone approached me with concern heavy in his voice, "She really gave you a bad time back there at the desk.  She just wouldn't take 'no,' as your final answer." I acknowledged that they were all like that.  He replied that he had never experienced such an aggressive encounter ... but then again, he admitted that he always accepted the Owner's Update and was glad for the freebies.

Heck, maybe we should have accepted the wonderful breakfast


----------



## CO skier (Sep 29, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... Who knows what will happen with Shell and Wyndham, but since Shell sent a letter to owners saying all will remain as it is, except Wyndham would be the management company, then I assume they aren't lying.  I hate to assume anything.
> 
> It's a corporate letter.  ...



You should not assume anything.  Aquirees frequently send out "Nothing is going to change" letters (or at least say that, especially to their employees), but they are not in control anymore; how do they know what will happen?  If Wyndham should decide to make radical changes to the Shell system in the next 30-60 days (I doubt it will ever happen, but what if), what would a Shell owner do? ... show them a letter from Shell (on corporate letterhead, no less, that states, "all the benefits of ownership you’ve enjoyed with Shell over the years remain intact and unchanged as a result of this acquisition") and expect Wyndham to immediately reverse their plans?

Shell owners have more to fear from open market rentals through Wyndham than they have to fear from Wyndham owners or WorldMark owners accessing their inventory.  Even at this, there will still be ample opportunity for legacy Shell owners (and what is sure to be Club Wyndham Access owners) to make their desired reservations at the Shell resorts, if they can plan far enough in advance.  There is no question, though, that competition for Shell reservations will increase within 4-6 months of arrival date as a result of rentals.  That's the business that Wyndham is in.


I hope that Wyndham does not announce their plans for Shell Vacation Club for at least a year.  The speculation and rumors are just too entertaining.  This whole DVC thing gets a "10" for creativity on the part of the sales department, but a "zero" for plausibility, and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 29, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Has anyone noticed we have not heard much of anything from RR recently?  Has he taken ill and this is his replacement?



Yes, I have. I was just thinking this earlier this week...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 29, 2012)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, we stayed last night at WorldMark Anaheim and heard similar lines from the Parking Pass desk.  She did her best to lure  for the freebies.
> 
> Heck, maybe we should have accepted the wonderful breakfast




Rent  your soul and soles to Wyndham sales Demons for a breakfast. I will make a much better deal!


----------



## CO skier (Sep 29, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Heck, maybe we should have accepted the wonderful breakfast



... wouldn't do it for just a breakfast

but...

... morning spent for an owner update filled with new (hey, where is that Pinocchio nose smilie) plus an afternoon in the pool with the kids (there're happy because they got to sleep-in) -- that's a $100 Visa Card from Wyndham for the presentation, plus $400 savings on Disney tickets -- ahhh, the perfect vacation day.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 29, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Yes, I have. I was just thinking this earlier this week...



Didn't he do a post recently about saying "goodbye" because he may be leaving or something like that?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 29, 2012)

CO skier said:


> ... wouldn't do it for just a breakfast
> 
> but...
> 
> ... morning spent for an owner update filled with new (hey, where is that Pinocchio nose smilie) plus an afternoon in the pool with the kids (there're happy because they got to sleep-in) -- that's a $100 Visa Card from Wyndham for the presentation, plus $400 savings on Disney tickets -- ahhh, the perfect vacation day.


Considering that we didn't tun in last night until 2a ... we were the ones wanting to sleep in!  (Got back from Disneyland at 1a but had trouble finding a parking space.  We asked front desk for suggestions and help but didn't get any until after we finally found a spot on the street and afterwards returned to cross the lobby.  That is when we were told there was additional parking over at Garden Walk . . . for a fee. :\

I s'pose the deal I should have tried to make at the Parking Pass desk: a _reserved_ parking space!!  It seems that would have been a wash time wise: an hour wasted looking for a parking space vs an hour wasted with the weasels.


----------



## patreiche (Sep 29, 2012)

*Cynical timeshare owners*

Well it is nice to know everyone else is on the same page of disgust we are with Wyndham. I did not think anyone was as cynical as my husband but you guys have him beat. Either I never noticed before that Worldmark was not available to us before our trip or Worldmark availability dried up after first use. Just glad it was available when I wanted to use it. 

I was told about Disney when we hit the parking pass desk because I told them we had just arrived from the Grand Californian. Sure would be nice.

We usually take the owner update, cut them short, and looked at is as a time to acquire information plus recoup some of our high maintenance fees. After our last encounter in Mrytle Beach we are no longer willing to do that. Poor timeshare sales has left the sales people vicious.

Basically our complaint with Wyndham is high maintenance fees, and never ending increase in fees. I will add to that list that Worldmark really isn't available. We also do not like how they rent our places, let them trash it, then charge us to fix it!

We hate the changes they have made to RCI. You use to be able to pick up a decent last minute vacation, but they pull everything out to rent.

The part that confuse us the most is how the owners get absolutely no say! I have written our senator about this to no avail. Wyndham appears to own Washington.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 30, 2012)

patreiche said:


> ... Either I never noticed before that Worldmark was not available to us before our trip or Worldmark availability dried up after first use. Just glad it was available when I wanted to use it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Basically our complaint with Wyndham is high maintenance fees, and never ending increase in fees. I will add to that list that Worldmark really isn't available.



?               
?


----------



## Culli (Sep 30, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't think many Wyndham/ Worldmark owners will care about much of anything Shell has, except maybe the San Francisco.  Shell's resorts around the country are not all that special.  I have been to many, and Wyndham's San Antonio resorts are nicer, for example.



I hope you are right and that I will be the only Wyn owner interested in Door County, almost bought there becasue a summer trade is next to impossible.  Their summer months hold their value pretty solid.  However, if available to Wyn I will be floored if anything prime will be found.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 30, 2012)

Culli said:


> ..., if available to Wyn I will be floored if anything prime will be found.



Some day Wyndham will have to stop RENTING every PRIME WEEK that the computer system can find.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 30, 2012)

Culli said:


> I hope you are right and that I will be the only Wyn owner interested in Door County, almost bought there becasue a summer trade is next to impossible.  Their summer months hold their value pretty solid.  However, if available to Wyn I will be floored if anything prime will be found.



And that is why I own Shell points. I was able to get a summer weekend this year at 7 months out with Hawaii club points. It's a lovely resort and I can't wait to return. I hope Wyndham will not be able to get Little Sweden at all.


----------

